# super excited! new buck... well will be soon...



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

So, i have a lovely herd of nigerians, but the problem is.... well.... two of my bucks are related. and the other two are siblings so..... i have been looking for a nice boy not related to my other four.... still trying to sell one of the brothers which im not having any luck unfortunately(if anyone is looking for a mostly old mountain farm bred yearling whos parents scored in the high 80s for 450 hint hint  ).

I havent been in a rush and was hoping to get a blue eyed buck..... nope.... didnt work out, but im so excited about this new guy.... Trying to find transport has been difficult, but the owner is working with me and she is super nice.
Since i dont officially own him yet, I dont want to put any pictures on here, his dam has E and V on her la except for one plus on feet. His sires sibling is also preety good and has mostly E and V with a plus as feet and back. but both girls scored a 90 with V on shoulder assembly and E in front legs which i was looking for. I cant wait to get him. He is also DNA already and had his testing done this year...
I will send more info on him at the end of the week after I put a deposit down.
- o he is cou clair with moonspots! what a bonus right... I wouldnt mind a whole bunch of him in my pasture next year! I think its ment to be!!! i love cou clair, I only have one yearling who is that color. obviously i didnt buy him because of his color.

IF anyone knows any transport that goes from Maine to oregon please let me know!!!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Glad you found one to make you so excited 🍀🍀🍀
Wow.. ME to OR… that’s a long haul. Would it be better to do a flight in a pet carrier? Just curious as I have no experience with that. Lol
Good luck getting him home!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

hes an adult so i dont think it would work but i bet it would be cheaper.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

There is a weight limit to put a goat on a flight.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I guess this is a case where raising Boers vs ND makes a difference 🤣


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Congrats I’m so exited for you good luck on getting him


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh I hope you do get him! He sounds like a wonderful buck!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

putting a deposit down tomorrow and if anything goes wrong before transport then she will give my deposit back. how awesome is that!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is exciting.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Okay here he is! Photo by haymaker farm.
found transport july-august


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

daisymay said:


> Okay here he is! Photo by haymaker farm.
> found transport july-august[/QUOTE wow he’s wide that’s a nice fellow


 wow he is wide that’s a good buck you got THARE


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I can’t wait to bring him home…super excited


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

What a gorgeous boy! Congratulations


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

He’s stunning!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh my! He’s is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes please! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Super nice- I really hope there’s no trouble with your transport! 🤩


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my goodness, he and his pedigree are absolutely AMAZING!! I've always loved his dam. A huge congrats!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Wow, handsome fella!!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Hoping he will help my herd continue going in the correct direction. I really wish i could shave my boys but nope its not over 50 degrees at night


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

just because im so excited.... Two of his daughters went to nationals. 16th and 17th place senior juniors i believe, class was 61 kids!!!! Thats a crazy amount of goats in a class.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

well, the guy i was going to have transport i think had to many cancel so..... anyone know of anyone? I am also looking into flying? anyone fly an adult before if so what airline and any info would be great. !!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You won’t be able to ship with the big airlines, if the goat is over the weight limit, they have a strict weight limit, it depends on what breed and size. 

You have to have a shipping crate, pee pee pads, etc. The crate must be airlines approved and be within the weight limit with the crate, goat and feed in a ziplock and water.
The breeder will have to prepare all of it and you will have to pay for it all. 
Have food and water strapped to the crate. 
Although they don’t feed them. 😱
Had a buckling shipped from California to Alaska. 
Had hay inside and froze some water the morning prior in the waterer provided when I bought the crate, so he had a little something. When put it in there. 
We had to be at the airport really early early so even more stress time for the goat. I felt so bad for him took a long hours until he finally arrived. 

If the weather is too hot, they may not do it either. The best bet is to call the airlines pet shipping area.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

hes a nigerian dwarf, but I actually found one that might cargo him, but i think their cargo pickup is in the next state by maine so i think its too far for her to drive. I was wondering if you could use hay for bedding? thanks for the reply!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You will have to ask the shipper.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Here he is, ended up finding another transporter, but cost more then he was. So hopefully he will help make some lovely kids.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sure will be exciting to see what he produces! I bet it feels great to finally have him home!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes in a month or two he will have some girls. I’m so excited.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😉


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

passed his blood testing... now we wait three to seven more weeks then he gets to be out and about.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

well, another delay i hope.... when he was delivered he had a limp, since then he was put in a stall until he was collected by the co-owner. He still was limping. Finally the vet will call today and see if we can gt an x-ray hoping its just an injury and not CH.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗🙏


----------

